# Gute Bike-Karte der Vogesen (digital und Papier)



## Manni (12. März 2005)

Hallo,
wir sind letztes Jahr eine 4-Tagestour durch den Schwarzwald gefahren. Und das gute Wegnetz hat uns Lust auf mehr gemacht. Noch dazu gab es im Herbst ja in der Bike eine Tourenbeschreibung über die Vogesen.
Ich habe auch hier im Forum schon viel von euren Touren dort gelesen.

Damit das ganze um Pfingsten herrum steigen kann, bräuchte ich noch eine gute Karte. Kompass-Karten gibt es ja leider nicht für die Vogesen, was könnt ihr mir da alternativ empfehlen?
Eine digitale Karte wäre auch nicht schlecht, weiß einer da näheres zu?


Vielen Dank schonmal,
Gruß Manni


----------



## Helgefan (12. März 2005)

Hi,

hier findes du ein gutes Angebot:

IGN 

Versand nach Deutschland ist kein Problem.
Die 1:25.00er sind für MTB Touren bestens geeignet. Leider nicht ganz billig. Es kommen ja unter Umständen einige Karten zusammen. Die CDs laufen nicht in TTQV. Es ist aber ein eigenes Programm (CartoExploreur 3) dabei, Benutzeroberfläche aber nur in französisch. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (12. März 2005)

Hi Manni,
hier digital
www.viamichelin.de
http://www.viamichelin.de/viamichel...ardmer&strCountry=EUR&image2.x=27&image2.y=11


----------

